
Show HN: Vectr – Tracking and reporting for information security activities - wronglebowski
https://github.com/SecurityRiskAdvisors/VECTR
======
wronglebowski
I work on the team developing VECTR at Security Risk Advisors. VECTR is a
tracking and reporting tool for information security testing activities. It
supports MITRE ATTACK Framework methodology plus additional industry metrics.
From the heatmap to historical trending users have access to different views
for analyzing the results of testing activities. The intended audience is
mature organizations performing or contracting regular red team or purple team
activities. However, it’s flexible enough to work for smaller teams just
getting started. I believe anyone seeking to measure their organization’s
defensive response over time can benefit from VECTR.

We have documentation here [https://docs.vectr.io/](https://docs.vectr.io/)

